# Best CPU assembly under 15k



## bad_till_bones (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi,

One of my friend needs a CPU (only CPU, already has a TFT, Keyboard, Mouse & UPS) under 15k.

I know the budget is quite less.  But he only needs the same for some basic Internet surfing & day today work.

Please recommend the parts accordingly.  

Kindly Note - Our preference is to select those parts which can be utilized at a later stage, if he plans for an upgrade in future.

Thanks.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 5, 2012)

man, please search the forum before creating a thread. There's a similar thread. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/161547-budget-pc-under-15k.html


----------



## bad_till_bones (Sep 5, 2012)

That is a complete PC mate!

Can you suggest a good CPU (only) around 15k please?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 5, 2012)

You said you friend already has a TFT, Keyboard, Mouse & UPS. So you need CPU + Motherboard + PSU + Cabinet or what ? Its confusing.
So to avoid further mis-communications, please fill the questionaire in the thread which I'm linking below.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## bad_till_bones (Sep 5, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> You said you friend already has a TFT, Keyboard, Mouse & UPS. So you need CPU + Motherboard + PSU + Cabinet or what ? Its confusing.
> So to avoid further mis-communications, please fill the questionaire in the thread which I'm linking below.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html



Yeah!  He needs all that - 

Processor  
MotherBoard 
HDD        
RAM        
Cabinet    
PSU         
DVD RW      

And here you go - 

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:  Basic lite gaming, otherwise official work in excel n all

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 15k Max

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: NA

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: TFT, Keyboard, Mouse & UPS

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: 1 or 2 days

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Assembler 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Delhi

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Not Really*


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 5, 2012)

Suggested RIG#1 ( With good PSU) - You'll need to add 1k more. (prices I've specified would be lower if you go hunting in market).


*Component**Name **        Price*CPUIntel Pentium G6303500MotherboardGigabyte GA-H61M-D2H3200RAMCorsair Value Select 4GB 1333 MHz1200PSUCooler Master 350 Plus1500CabinetCooler Master Elite 311 or 3102000HDDWD Caviar Blue 500GB3700Optical DriveAsus DVD Writer900SpeakersCreative SBS A40 Stereo500 Total*16500*

Suggested RIG #2 - With PSU which comes with cabinet (no guarantees that it wont burn your hardware). But this would be well in the budget.


*Component**Name**        Price*CPUIntel Pentium G6303500MotherboardGigabyte GA-H61M-D2H3200RAMCorsair Value Select 4GB 1333 MHz1200CabinetiBall Piano 441 (with 250 Watts PSU)1600HDDWD Caviar Blue 500GB3700Optical DriveAsus DVD Writer900SpeakersCreative SBS A40 Stereo500 Total*14600*


----------



## bad_till_bones (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Cilus (Sep 5, 2012)

Better get Corsair PSU instead of Cooler Master. The Coole Master Extreme and Extreme Plus PSUs, available at sub 4K price ranges are really bad. Better get Corsair VS450 @ 2.2K or CX430V2 @ 2.7K. I will suggest you to go with the later.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 5, 2012)

^ I suggested CM since budget *15K Max* does not allow for Corsair VS450  It would go above 17k. And CM is at least better than local PSUs or likes of Zebronics and Circle.

@OP if your friend can extend upto 17k then get Corsair VS450 as Cilus suggested.


----------



## delhiuser (Sep 5, 2012)

^ OP can save few bucks by opting for cheaper cabinet & transfer that money to Corsair PSU.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2012)

he can also get G620(2.6GHz) instead of G630(2.7GHz).


----------



## great_manish (Sep 5, 2012)

buy b75 chipset motherboard. it has usb 3 and sata 6bps and it supports ivy bridge processors as well in case u want to upgrade in the future !


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 5, 2012)

a good b75 will cost atleast 4 k 

delhiuser's advice is good :


> ^ OP can save few bucks by opting for cheaper cabinet & transfer that money to Corsair PSU.


since there are not many things to be included within the cabby , you can hunt for a .6 ~.7 k cabby
and put some money in buying a decent psu.

the h61 also supports ivybridge


----------



## great_manish (Sep 5, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> a good b75 will cost atleast 4 k
> 
> delhiuser's advice is good :
> 
> ...




yea, but i couldn't find one with usb 3 in the market. i bought myself a gigabyte based b75 board for 3.9k yest btw.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 5, 2012)

i am the one who asked that buddy in the lga 1155 thread.
anyways , he has a budget of 15 k.
let the OP decide


----------



## bad_till_bones (Sep 8, 2012)

This looks good to me....

Processor - Pentium G620
MotherBoard - Gigabyte H61m DS2 
HDD - WDC Blue 500GB HDD  
RAM - 2 x 2gb Corsair Value  
Cabinet - Zebronics Deluxe 
PSU - Corsair VS 450
DVD RW - HP 24x DVD-RW

Hope all this would be around 15k to 16k.  Rite guys?


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 8, 2012)

^ I'd suggest better opt in for a 1x4GB DDR3 stick instead of 2x2GB DDR3. Will let you some upgradability with one slot empty for a 4GB RAM + you'll save up around 100 bucks as a 2GB stick is *comparatively* costly than a 4GB one.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Sep 8, 2012)

better get the NZXT source elite 210+ corsair cx 430v2 for 5000rs at primeabgb combo offers.


----------

